# Shipping when it's hot out?



## darttoad (Jun 20, 2020)

What are people's experiences using FedEx overnight for frogs? Looking to get some shipped to me overnight to a FedEx hub but it's currently pretty hot in LA (90+) during the day and I don't want to end up harming the frogs.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

darttoad said:


> What are people's experiences using FedEx overnight for frogs? Looking to get some shipped to me overnight to a FedEx hub but it's currently pretty hot in LA (90+) during the day and I don't want to end up harming the frogs.


I don't ship when destination temps are above 85*F, or below 32*F, and that's WITH the caveat of the buyer picking frogs up from a hub. If you shipper is experienced, you probably won't have an issue, but better to wait a week or two for more appropriate conditions.


----------

